# Other pets



## Jake

I figured this could be a fun topic to discuss.
other pets that you own or are interested in
I got a weenie dog that I named Frank......get it :lol: 
He came to me around the 4 of July last year all sad n' scared acting and I felt sorry for him
So let him into my home and gave him some lunch meat
Before that I had to cats that I well had to get rid of cuz they started to pee & poo on my couch on a daily basis.(my couch was the nicest thing I owned) Threw up everytime I had to clean it. Hurt me to do it cuz I loved the cats. One of them actaully came when you called its name.


Tortoises are another pet aside form hedgehogs that I'm interested in
Greek or Russian tortoise....did some reseach the care is about that same for them
I've always loved reptiles

right now I only got Frank


----------



## pammie

i have my 3 aph, an egyptian european cross hedgehog called pharaoh, a tenrec called welly, 2 dogs lacy and bobby, a cat called jess, a bearede dragon called nino and some fish


----------



## megan4032

the pets I have now include a ferret named sid (named after sid the sloth off ice age) who is over 7 years old a silly beagle puppy and my little kitty. Capybaras seem interesting but I would never own one. They seem like a lot of work.


----------



## Jake

Capybaras the worlds largest rodent from Brazil 
sorta look like guienie pigs


----------



## fracturedcircle

i have two toy poodles (apricot and silver). both are puppies. that's my first time owning dogs. Llama (who's a little older) is my once-in-a-lifetime dog. i can't even begin to describe how deeply, painfully i love her. Vlada is completely adorable, calm, and loving. she's still such a baby.


----------



## Jake

I use to have a pet snapping turtle
he liked to be petted to on the top of his head and on the neck
I gave him to a kid that had his dad go to prison and he had to move


----------



## Kenzi

Right now besides my hedgie, I have a female Maltese named Libby. She is the true definition of a companion.

In the past I have had a wide variety of pets.. gerbils, hamsters, chinchillas, rats, box turtles, fish, hermit crabs.. I'm probably forgetting some, haha.

Oh, and our beloved Australian Shepherd mix Murphy.. he was a true farm dog. Very affectionate and an excellent family dog. He lived to be 13 years old.

And my parents have a Goldendoodle who I consider my own as well. Kirby is a very very smart boy and Libby's best friend.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

@Kenzi-They are beautiful and look like such sweethearts


----------



## susanaproenca

Jake said:


> Capybaras the worlds largest rodent from Brazil
> sorta look like guienie pigs


This is funny, I'm from Brazil and when little we'd go to the zoo and I've always wanted a capybara too (capivara in Portuguese,) they are so cute-funny looking!


----------



## ThePliny

I have Pliny the hedgie and Percival my very, very big horse. They are both cuddle, snuggle machines; so i can't complain about that! 
In the past I have had degus (Remus and Romulus) and an Iguana (Mr. Burns), as well as hordes, and hordes of fish!


----------



## susanaproenca

ThePliny said:


> I have Pliny the hedgie and Percival my very, very big horse. They are both cuddle, snuggle machines; so i can't complain about that!
> In the past I have had degus (Remus and Romulus) and an Iguana (Mr. Burns), as well as hordes, and hordes of fish!


My boyfriend and I visited a small pet shop where the lady had degus to sell, and we fell in love with them! They are just adorable and seem to have a fun personality! We debated adopting one but them Pete came along so now there's no room for another animals (we also have a big dog.)


----------



## MoonbeamHH

Ohhh! I only have a dog, Golden Retriever, Rosco. And of course Snowball, our first hedgie!


----------



## fracturedcircle

Llama: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... 181ae2c6c1

Vlada: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... dae4f49d10

and i've posted many pics of my hogs.


----------



## mtnwmn

I've had a menagerie of pets in the past (dogs, cat, rabbit, snake, fish, gerbil, etc). Right now Shocktop's my one and only


----------



## MissC

Two HUGE Oscars in a 70 gallon tank (BF's tank). Huge, like 8" across, and one of them tries to bite me every time I feed him. I actually threatened him with a frying pan once.

Another 60 gallon tank with various cichlids and cute little fish (my tank) and algae eaters. It is the karmic opposite of the other tank. :roll:

True blonde moment: I was scanning through the threads looking for dry skin solutions. One post mentioned lack of humidity (especially up here in cold, dry Alberta) and suggested that even placing a glass of water near the hedige's cage would help moisten the air. I thought 'great - what and easy fix!'. It was when I got up to get the glass of water that I noticed the 130 gallons of water surrounding Snarf's cage. <sigh>


----------



## Evelyne

Right now I don't have many animals and very soon there will be even less 
I now have 2 dogs, one french bulldog and one cross between a french bulldog and a jack russel, 4 cats, 2 of them are half persian, 1 is a siamese and the other one is just a standard black cat xD Then I have my 2 tortoise,1 Ceratophrys Cranwelli albino, My beautiful horse named Damian(he is very big and has blue eyes!) and ofcourse my 2 hedgies!
This upcoming monday my boyfriend and I are moving in together in our first house! So my hedgies,tortoise and frog will come with me..but the rest has to stay at my parents house 
I don't know how I am going to survive without any cats and dogs! I've had dogs since ALWAYS and I am very much a dog person. I hope I can convince my boyfriend to get a puppie and a kitten xD

@ThePliny: What breed is your horse?


----------



## MissC

:shock: 

A horse with blue eyes? :shock: 
Cooooooool.


----------



## ThePliny

Percy is a Clydesdale cross; about 17.2hands. I don't what the rest of him is; he is a rescue horse, came from the meat lot as a weanling. He is a wonderful, gentle giant and I love him to bits!


----------



## Evelyne

A Clydesdale!!! I love Clydesdales!!!
I have a Irish Tinker Horse 
They usually get up to 1,65m but mine is 1,70m :roll: He is a bit on the big side  
He has a very famous daddy called King Rocky, which was sold to america for a lot of dollars!

Here's a few pics of me and my little pony xD

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... ion/10.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... ion/12.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... tion/8.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... tion/9.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 6_e4Fl.jpg

And some pics of my 2 doggies!

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... tion/7.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... tion/6.jpg


----------



## Eotheod

Currently I have: 2 dogs, 1 cat, and 6 African dwarf frogs.

In the past, I have had: many dogs, several cats, multiple types of frogs, grass snakes, corn snakes, house geckos, green anoles, an iguana, a bearded dragon, finches, a parakeet, a ****atiel, ducks, multiple fresh/salt/brackish fish and invertebrate tanks, hamsters, rats, a guinea pig, a rabbit, and a pygmy goat.

I'll have my first hedgie very soon!


----------



## ThePliny

@ Evelyne - what a gorgeous boy! We call them Gypsy Cobs over here. One of my friends has always wanted one - she uses her horses for jousting.
Here are some photos of Percy, my lovely monster!
Here are some photos from our first show (he just turned 6) in May.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4 ... =517941908
and having fun educating the public and terrifying the show jumpers at Spruce Meadows with some of our other horses ... (this is part of my PhD research too!)
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... =517941908


----------



## isosceles_kramer

Well besides Hodge, there are 3 cats and they've been with me since i moved out of my parents' house. Which is.. a pretty long time 

First, the twins. Turnip and Sunflower









Turnip, on the left is the little love sponge. She's on a constant quest for as much attention as she can get. She's cuddly and sweet natured and her favourite toy is a human being. She's a bit of a brat and can be pushy if the other pets are looking for attention too. She meows constantly and has a huge range of sounds that she mostly uses with people.

Sunflower, known in this house as "pufflee" because of the constant need to comb and wash her, was actually my roommate's kitten when she first arrived. And my roommate didn't get along with her at all and treated her pretty mean so Sunflower and i became friends fast. In my roommate's defence, Sunflower is a bad cat. And a smart cat. Very, very smart. She usually makes trouble just for the thrill of making trouble but she also brings you your shoes and is a very loving little monster.

And this is Petunia Marie, nickname "Rico"









Rico isn't as social as her siblings. She tends to hide when company comes over and might hiss at you for some random reason that probably isn't your fault. And she and Turnip fight constantly. But this isn't really her personality.. more her neurosis. She's EXACTLY like the other two in personality in that she's really a very cuddly, loving cat who loves attention. You just have to know how to approach her and she has to be in the right mood.. which she's in about 50-75% of the time. Her favourite toy is PAPER. She loves paper of any kind. She wipes her face with it, meows at it, tears it up and cuddles with it. I'm not sure what she thinks it is.. but she loves it.

I used to keep a ton of fish, we always had dogs and my dad made our yard into a bat sanctuary during my childhood. I couldn't imagine a life with no animals in it. They're the best people i know.


----------



## poetic

I moved out of my parents' house last year and left behind two dogs (Australian Shepherd and Jack Russell), two cats (Siamese mix and grey tabby), two ferrets, a parakeet, a rabbit, and a flock of chickens.

[attachment=0:2rau5s29]nunu.jpg[/attachment:2rau5s29]

Now that I live with my boy, we just have Benna Quiller. We're pretty much nocturnal so it works out


----------



## Evelyne

@ThePliny: Your horse looks lovely!
The Gypsy Cob is actually one of the types.. The cobs are more the pony type with a more delicate head. Mine is a Vanner type, these are the largest type and are more broad build 
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Jake

this topic sure did take off lol
and lots of cats & dogs. witch is to be expected


----------



## pooka dotted

Well.. in the past I lived on a farm with my grandparent and had everything from raccoons, to geese, to horses, and even a baby moose once. Right now I only have Napoleon and her 5 babies. But I left behind on my grandparents farm my cat Kovu, my dog Titan, and my horse Mark.


----------



## ZoëAnn

I (or rather we) have three dogs, a rat terrier named Mimi, a collie mix named Rascal, and a big goofy newfoundland named Bear, two cats, Twinky and Sylvia, two hamsters, Honey and Bently, two parakeets, Izzy and Oliver, one rat named Axel (Who is a girl, by the way ) two goats, a pygmy and a boer, Charlie and Tobias, and our newest addition, my hedgehog, whose name is still undecided. 
We are an animal oriented family


----------



## Immortalia

Sheesh, you guys make my horse seem so little at a touch over 16hh lol She's just a little tb I bought off the track over 8 years ago and retrained.
Here's little Miss ADD, Miss Separation Anxiety, aka Miss Emily
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3511175&l=4851c95d48&id=525690984
lol I get lazy in the winter and ride bareback a lot, it's much warmer too! http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3511102&l=74c5d680c3&id=525690984
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7289381&l=b9a3ba6a2b&id=525690984

We also have a bunch of "backyard deer" that we.... <ahem> don't feed in the winter.....You start saying "dinner time" in chinese, and they come running :roll: But with all the new developements and stuff, they're getting scarce. Only a handful are left wandering the streets. 







I am also now down to just 2 dogs, Melo and Miki

















and 1 kitten, Tia









and 2 hermit crabbies... I waited soooo long for them to change out of those stupid painted shells... Loki and Kali


----------



## ThePliny

Immortalia - you 'little' TB is beautiful. I rode Off the Track Thoroughbreds for years before I moved out to Alberta and started riding jousting horses! There is a pretty big difference between the two.
I understand about the 'pet' deer. Every fall a huge herd amasses around the farm and they have no fear of humans. They even drink from the automatic horse waterer in the field. Honestly!


----------



## ersico

white cat-jazz
boston terrier/chihuahua mix-roxy
american hairless terrier aka hairless rat terrier- maui
leta HEDGIE
BOX TURTLE
BLUE TONGUE SKINK
UROMASTYX
SNAPPER
NORTHERN DIAMOND BACK TERRAPIN
painted turtles (2 different kinds)
red ear slider
cooter
mud turtle


----------



## karennoel

Cats
Smokey - 18 years
Jasmine - 16 years
Chloe - 8 years
Zachary - 8 years
Samantha - 8 years
Fella - 4 years
Rayne 1 1/2 years

Hedgehog
StellaLuna - 5 months

Horse
Spirit - 28 years leopard appaloosa, and he is still going strong, he will still run barrels and loves to jump.

In the past have had 2 dogs a poodle and a schnauzer, a hampster, lots of different fish, my first hedgehog Heidi who lived for 7 years, multiple other cats and strays including my beautiful white cat Sophie who died this past September from a poison someone set out  All of my current cats except for Jasmine are rescues.


----------



## wrigley

I hate to say it but I think I have you all beat!Right now I have:

Snakes:
Wrigley, Reo, Irina, George, TeigLind, Gary, Herbie, Highway, Leche, Nikki, and Twizzler

Lizards:
Merry the iguana, Monroe the blue tongue skink, Elton and Amadeus the ameivas, Ziggy the crested gecko, Estelle and Picasso the chameleons, Filbert the tree frog (technically not a lizard but he's in the same cage as the cresty) and Salsa the bearded dragon 

Rats: 
Fiona, Pearl, Alice, Claudia, Jink, Edra, Gloria, Anthony, Farid, Timmy, Larry, Mo and Curly

Granola the quaker parrot

Zulema the cat

And last but not least the hedgehogs:

Naomi, Phineas, Kimani, Needles and Cavo

Phew! that's a lot! I have to be very organized when cleaning, feeding and caring for all of them but I have lots of help.


----------



## Anabug(:

I have three dogs.

Lacey, a Beagle-Dachshund mix, who is almost two years old.









Maximus, a Chihuahua, who is almost a year old.









Bogart, a Chihuahua, who is six months old.


----------



## rbr123123

SOME OF MY OTHER BABIES =)
(I have too many to post..lets just say I have a diverse family~)



RESCUE DOGS EVERYONE!! YOU GIVE THEM THE GIFT OF HOPE AND LIFE, AND THEY GIVE YOU UNCONDITIONAL LOVE EVERY DAY FOR THE REST OF THEIR LIVES =)

3 of the rescued dogs I kept;
JJ is from a beagle rescue it was taken from a hunter that physically abused him. When we got him, he knew what a knife was so was scared of the kitchen, knew what a gun was, and besides behind EXTREMELY afraid of thunder, is 100% recovered now.

Sammy was rescued about 1 year old from a puppy mill. He had very bad intestinal parasites and bacteria infections..etc and I honestly think he forgot all about it!

Maggie's physical/mental abuse story is so bad that I can't post it but after 4 years, I stole her to rescue her. Despite having survived all of it (and having very advanced Lyme disease), she is literally the sweetest, most happy-go-lucky dog I've met in my entire life. She is the true picture of hope.



WE ARE ALL SO BLESSED TO LIVE IN A WORLD WHERE WE CAN SHARE OUR HOMES, LIVES, AND LOVE WITH ALL THESE LITTLE CRITTERS FREELY~!


----------



## MissC

The thing I find the saddest about rescued dogs is how quickly they forgive and move on. It's like they are SO wanting to be loved they will forgive almost anything...they have such big hearts and are so free to love...and people are still mean to them...somehow that makes it even more sad. In a lot of ways, we (humans) simply don't deserve to co-exist with such a loving species.  

A big thanks to everyone who rescues animals...I would if I could so appreciate others taking up the slack for me until I can.


----------



## Immortalia

Ya, the pom in my pictures, Miki, he has a few issues as well from previous owners. He is TERRIFIED of tile floors. You kind of have to wonder what they did to him to make him terrified of tile floors. So he has "stepping stones" of various blankets, rugs, beds that he makes mad dashes to if he has to walk on tiles. 

My white one, Melo, he was the product of "we live in a small bachelor's appartment, lets get 2 large sized dogs, male and female, and fit them all into this tiny appartment". They all ended up getting left at the animal shelter. 

And my kitten, we just found her in a pile of hay.


----------



## CritterHeaven

I always find these posts interesting.

We dont have our hedgehog yet but we have plenty of other creatures

- 3 year old Chesapeake Bay retriever
- bear the 1 year old guinea pig
- 90G Freshwater planted tank with discus and other community fish
- seahorses, erectus and reidi. I am just now getting out of breeding seahorses. Twice in the last year I raised a few broods at a time to end up finding homes for 100 plus once they reached 4-5 months old. With seahorses you start with somewhere between 100 and 400 per brood (or more) and hope to get even 25% of those to juvenile status. I have 2 that are waiting for their new owner to finish cycling her tank. I have a small brood of 7 week old reidi. My adults are all one gender now so I dont have more fry in the future!
- my daughter's goldfish named Popeye

I also do rescue work and often have a Golden Retriever or lab as a temporary guest.


----------



## PJM

I LOVE seahorses!! That is SO neat!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

I don't have a hedgehog yet, though I hope to get one soon. <3

But I do have a few other animals..
-My dog _Bailey_ he's a white Labrador he's about 15 years old. Love him like my brother. <3 
-Two parrots (well they belong to my uncles but I live with them so yeah their mine too lol)
They're an African Gray named _Kaia_, and a Blue Fronted Amazon named _Angus_. 
-My hamster named _Apple_ (I have a blog for her loll) a[email protected]
-Lastly I also have two beta fish; a red one named _Strawberry Daiquiri_ and a white one named _Angel _

Oh and for the **** of it I'll list the pets my boyfriend has too. I'm always there and I love them so I might as well. Ha.
-His dog _Diesel_ who a Leonberger.
-His 3 cats _Pooch_ and _Possum_ (who are brothers from the same litter) and _Puffin_ whos a little girl with a flat face. <3


----------



## Sunflowerseeds

Wow, there is quite an eclectic variety of animals amongst the forums members, and all the pictures of them are so wonderful! My heart goes out to all who rescue, the only downside to it is when you know you can't adopt them all.

Currently I have my three cats:
Lecktor, a black and white long haired cat who I saved from being euthanized when he was just 7 weeks old, and has been with me 11 years.
Ambrosia, a tortishell calico that was a barn cat at my boyfriends ( at the time ) parents house. I saw her the day she was born and knew she'd be mine, what I didn't know was two weeks after I took her home an infection would go through the barn cats and his dad had to put 27 of them down, including her siblings. Had I not brought her home when I did, it would of been her fate as well.
Icarus, an orange and white sweetheart with orange eyes that I adopted from the Humane Society. He has medium length hair on his body, but extra long hair on his tail making him look almost like a fox.

I have my three dogs:
Dash, Leap, and Seraphina (Sera for short ), all three of whom I adopted from the local animal shelter that is a kill shelter. Sera was only given one day to be adopted but as soon as I saw her picture and how much she looked like my boys, I knew there was no way I could let the sun set with her still there so I left work early and went and got her.

Two gerbils:
Sahara and Mojave, named after deserts since that's where they originate from. I actually got them from a petstore that was closing down, it was their last day of business and they didn't know what they were going to do with their animals.

Two hedgehogs:
Rolo, my first hedgehog, my mother got her for me for Christmas from Atlantis Hedgehogs. Her birthday is the same as my boyfriends, and her identification number was my birthday, so it was fate.
Cupcake, I bought her from a petstore after going in and seeing her curled up in a corner. I asked to hold her and as soon as I did she crawled up my arm and seemed content to settle down in my hair. She was sneezing a lot, so I took her to the vet and had to give her medicine for upper respiratory infection, the petstore ended up paying for my vetbill since she was sick when she left their store. The money wasn't what was important, it was that they be aware when their animals are sick.

Finally, a ten gallon fish tank with fancy guppies that reproduce like crazy.

In the past though, I've had horses, chickens, ducks, an african clawed frog, iguana, chameleon, sugar gliders, cows, mules, geese, many other dogs and cats, hamsters, other fish (salt and fresh), a skunk, llama, emu, rabbits, goats, and a kinkajou.

When you're as old as I am, have lived on a farm, and love animals, it adds up quick.


----------



## CarollinaSuggies

I have 3 hedgies 14 sugar gliders A saltwater tank with loads of fishies 3 red eared sliders and a solid white pitt bull puppy!
Can't post photo's of all my suggies but here is a couple


----------



## PJM

They are so cute!


----------



## CarollinaSuggies

Thank you! They are my babies!


----------



## lpercz

Everyone has such wonderful and unique pets!
I have Sookie, my own personal baby. I live with my dad and stepmom and we have 2 dogs Bella and Sadie. We have a fish. Our frogs just bit the dust. We also have about 8 or 9 chickens (messy and stinky!). I'm never sure of their population because Bella occasionally makes a sport out of chicken hunting. So it varies depending on when you ask :roll: 
At my moms we have 4 cats. Boo a black cat <3 Lexi <3 are my two babies (not babies anymore though). I've had them longer than I've been living with my dad. I named Lexi after our dog who had just passed away named Alex. Thats a long story. But there is also Sophie (such a sweetheart) and Milo. My brother has a wiener dog named Porkchop after the show Doug. I think that sums it up  

Oh and may I add that we recently, as of yesterday, took in a lost dog that has no tags and is the sweetest thing ever. He's black and white, a little under a year old and a lab, pitbull mix the vet said. Who knows if the owner will come forth or we may just have to keep him


----------



## teencie

it's nice to see I'm not the only person around who has a veritable zoo living with them...

we of course have miss Jellybean, our hedgehog









we have 2 miniature dachshunds, Duncan (red) and Bailey (black & tan)









we have more than 60 snakes of varying sizes... ball pythons and boa constrictors as my bf and i have a business breeding snakes (click http://www.robinhendersonreptiles.com to be taken to our website)

here's a photo of some of our ball pythons









one of my boas -- this is Pollux (he's an anerythrystic boa)









i have about 15 leopard geckos -- this is Scorch, one of my tangerine tornados









and finally we also have two tarantulas (Fuzzy and Wuzzy), a Rosehair and a Curly Hair Tarantula respectively. (the photo is old, Fuzzy is much bigger now)









I'm surprised I can't sing... and a partridge in a pear tree.... :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca

lpercz said:


> We also have about 8 or 9 chickens (messy and stinky!).


I'm SO jealous! Growing up we had chickens, ducks and geese and I miss having them a lot. I'm always trying to convince my boyfriend to raise some chickens, but so far I had no luck...


----------



## lpercz

susanaproenca said:


> lpercz said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also have about 8 or 9 chickens (messy and stinky!).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm SO jealous! Growing up we had chickens, ducks and geese and I miss having them a lot. I'm always trying to convince my boyfriend to raise some chickens, but so far I had no luck...
Click to expand...

haha! I'm glad you like them. If they were actually mine I'd give them to you! I'm not a fan personally. They're dumb and mean and realllly messy. I am NOT a country or farm girl. Though I have to admit, I'd rather eat their eggs than the ones at the store. There's definitely a difference! Since we've had them I dont eat as much chicken either. Wonder why? :lol:


----------

